
Talkin’ Treble: How Android engineers are winning the war on fragmentation - msh
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/06/talkin-treble-how-android-engineers-are-winning-the-war-on-fragmentation/
======
guitarbill
Great, but until they have an SLA for OEM updates, and a way to punish OEMs
for not shipping updates on time, nothing will change. Android One already
proved Google isn't willing to fight that battle. Further, 18 months worth of
guaranteed updates just makes it blatantly obvious what lifetime to expect
from an Android phone. It's extremely frustrating.

